# Green Terror Laid Eggs. help!



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Our Green Terror laid eggs on a rock in our 55 gallon, i mean there must be hundreds of them. she was eating the ones that fell onto the gravel. She is about 4 1/2 inches. We also have a smaller green terror, still just a baby yet, about an inch inch and a 1/2. So we are not sure if it is sexually mature, or even if it is a male or female.We have absolutly no idea what to do next. HELP!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well the eggs are no longer on the rocks, perhaps someone ate them.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

A female can and will lay eggs on her own if there is noone she feels suitable to fertilize them.


----------

